# Cartier thin small/Love bracelet



## bellapurse

Hi everyone!

I was browsing the loves yesterday and there is a picture of several bangles together. They had some half the size of the original and very thin ones.  I didn't see those in the boutique.  I submitted an inquiry but no answer yet.  Anyone knows about it?  I have a wg and wanted to add another one but just thinking about how heavy it will makes me turn down the idea. But a thin one maybe the answer.


----------



## laurayuki

HI! i believe what you saw is a whole set together not movable (link below).  There is only one love bracelet thickness/width. 

http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/hp601082-love-bracelet


----------



## alf13

I would sure love it if they do decide to make a thinner bangle one day! I would buy one in a heartbeat!


----------



## bellapurse

laurayuki said:


> HI! i believe what you saw is a whole set together not movable (link below).  There is only one love bracelet thickness/width.
> 
> http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/collections/love/love-bracelets/hp601082-love-bracelet



It doesn't look like one piece.  Each bangle looks like it has it's own hinge/screw.


----------



## alf13

bellapurse said:


> It doesn't look like one piece.  Each bangle looks like it has it's own hinge/screw.



I got to see this piece in person. If I am remembering correctly, the bracelet is all one piece - the bracelets are welded together - and all of the connected bracelets have hinged openings. Otherwise, it would be impractical (if not impossible) to put on.


----------



## stmary

I saw at their boutique as well and they are one piece. I dare not ask the price as I know it would be way out of my budget


----------



## Junkenpo

I agree, a thin love would be right up my alley, preferably with a hinge instead of a screw... or a cuff style.. if it is thin, it might be bendy enough. I found the regular cuff hard to put on take off comfortably.


----------



## bellapurse

stmary said:


> I saw at their boutique as well and they are one piece. I dare not ask the price as I know it would be way out of my budget



Thanks!  I would have loved a thinner bangle.


----------



## sleepykitten

It's finally released after 3 years lol


----------



## numb

sleepykitten said:


> It's finally released after 3 years lol


 
Thin plain yellow gold is £3250,
Thin paved yellow gold is £20,000

HTH


----------



## diane m

numb said:


> Thin plain yellow gold is £3250,
> Thin paved yellow gold is £20,000
> 
> HTH


Are they online?  I can't find them on the boutique website : (


----------



## uhpharm01

diane m said:


> Are they online?  I can't find them on the boutique website : (


no they are not online yet. you should contact your local Cartier boutique..


----------



## diane m

Thank you : )


----------



## vinotastic

Does anyone know if there is a thin cuff version..?


----------



## omniavincitamor

Since I saw pictures of the new thin love bracelet, I've been dying to get my hands on one however, they are not released in Canada yet. My sweet DH got Cartier to bring one in for me (pre-release) for Christmas!
I'm completely in love with my new bracelet, it's so pretty, and I love the various combinations that can be created when stacked Here are some pics of my new thin bracelet, and pictures of it stacked with my plain classics (yg & rg), wg rainbow & XL love cuff. 
Thanks for letting me share.

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=10
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=9
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=8
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=7
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=6
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Looks great on you!  Is it a piece that you will wear stacked all the time or will you wear it on its own as well?


----------



## chicfashluvr

Love it!! It's super nice stacked with everything but omg that XL cuff... I hate to ask but since I've never inquired about it before, how much approx does it go for? Enjoy your new bracelet


----------



## Winston3043

An SA this week in NYC told me there isn't a thin Love cuff yet. The thin Love bracelet is available at the flagship NYC store (at place de Cartier, 5th ave) but not yet at the smaller one across from Bergdorf's, if that helps anyone find what they're looking for! [emoji93]


----------



## chicfashluvr

Winston3043 said:


> An SA this week in NYC told me there isn't a thin Love cuff yet. The thin Love bracelet is available at the flagship NYC store (at place de Cartier, 5th ave) but not yet at the smaller one across from Bergdorf's, if that helps anyone find what they're looking for! [emoji93]


Same as what I've been told... however the other store can transfer in the bracelet if you prefer to shop there! (I prefer the Central Park store, seems more open and airy than the Mansion).


----------



## coquettebags

How much is this thinner love bracelet in U.S. Dollars?


----------



## omniavincitamor

AntiqueShopper said:


> Looks great on you!  Is it a piece that you will wear stacked all the time or will you wear it on its own as well?


Thank you AntiqueShopper. I will be wearing it both stacked and alone as it's very easy to take on/off.


----------



## omniavincitamor

chicfashluvr said:


> Love it!! It's super nice stacked with everything but omg that XL cuff... I hate to ask but since I've never inquired about it before, how much approx does it go for? Enjoy your new bracelet


Thank you chicfashluvr. I've wanted the XL cuff for so long however they were retired long before I was able to get one. DH surprised me with one a while ago as a gift, he had it made as a custom/special order with Cartier for me. He only told me that the order took 5 months, when I attempted to find out the cost the only thing he said was, "you're worth every penny." I've been curious myself, I will try and attempt to find out again


----------



## chicfashluvr

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you chicfashluvr. I've wanted the XL cuff for so long however they were retired long before I was able to get one. DH surprised me with one a while ago as a gift, he had it made as a custom/special order with Cartier for me. He only told me that the order took 5 months, when I attempted to find out the cost the only thing he said was, "you're worth every penny." I've been curious myself, I will try and attempt to find out again


How sweet!! It's amazing, I've always seen it online but never asked about it knowing it wasn't a current offering... I'll definitely ask as well and see if it's an option! Enjoy them all


----------



## sarah_d

coquettebags said:


> How much is this thinner love bracelet in U.S. Dollars?


 

Apparently it's going to be $4050, way too much in my opinion considering you can get the cuff for around the same price. I have a rose gold love bracelet and I'd only consider purchasing the thinner one if it was half the price of the original.


----------



## Polaris32

Is the new thin love bracelet width size is half of the regular one? And is it using hinge mechanism for the opening/closing?  
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

sarah_d said:


> Apparently it's going to be $4050, way too much in my opinion considering you can get the cuff for around the same price. I have a rose gold love bracelet and I'd only consider purchasing the thinner one if it was half the price of the original.


I completely agree!  I also thought the price was too high for the piece.  When I initially saw images of it, I expected it to be $3k.  I definitely rather have a cuff.


----------



## thewildraven

AntiqueShopper said:


> I completely agree!  I also thought the price was too high for the piece.  When I initially saw images of it, I expected it to be $3k.  I definitely rather have a cuff.


Agree , I have a feeling now is the time to buy the classic love or cuff as I think that the thin bangle will eventually cost the same as the classic is now & the classic will creep up and up  in price until it is indeed double the price of the the thin bangle.


----------



## Mali_

thewildraven said:


> Agree , I have a feeling now is the time to buy the classic love or cuff as I think that the thin bangle will eventually cost the same as the classic is now & the classic will creep up and up  in price until it is indeed double the price of the the thin bangle.


Exactly why I'm buying my cuff in a few weeks...


----------



## Perplexed

It looks so lovely! Congrats! Your post made me even more sure I want to add a thin bracelet to my stack. Your DH Is so sweet. Wear them in good health


----------



## Onthego

Does anyone know the price in Euros? In Paris?  We already know the price in pounds and US, so please now I need the price for the thinner love in euros. Thank you.


----------



## Lychi

Onthego said:


> Does anyone know the price in Euros? In Paris?  We already know the price in pounds and US, so please now I need the price for the thinner love in euros. Thank you.


_€ 3900_


----------



## Mediana

I need to see picture of this


----------



## sarah_d

Lychi said:


> _€ 3900_


 
So that makes the UK the cheapest place to get it, not by much, but less


----------



## V75V

omniavincitamor said:


> Thank you chicfashluvr. I've wanted the XL cuff for so long however they were retired long before I was able to get one. DH surprised me with one a while ago as a gift, he had it made as a custom/special order with Cartier for me. He only told me that the order took 5 months, when I attempted to find out the cost the only thing he said was, "you're worth every penny." I've been curious myself, I will try and attempt to find out again


WHOA!  Wait a minute... did you say that one can still special order the wide love cuff? OMG... I would love that one, missed out on it years ago also!  Please DO share as much information as you can.  You are very lucky to have such a generous and "love-ing" DH!!!


----------



## Wendela

Love Your stack!!

Do you know how much the Thinner Love retails for?


----------



## breakfast@marys

Wendela said:


> Love Your stack!!
> 
> Do you know how much the Thinner Love retails for?



I asked in a shop in paris. 3900 € and it will be available at the end of january


----------



## Wendela

breakfast@marys said:


> I asked in a shop in paris. 3900 € and it will be available at the end of january



Ok Thank you for the info!

Do you guys think it is worth it or is it "better" to stick to the original size? 
Is the thinner one here to stay or is it kind of a "special edition"?


----------



## uhpharm01

I like the original better. But I this it's personal preference


----------



## russianpenguin

Do you guys think it is worth it or is it "better" to stick to the original size?
Is the thinner one here to stay or is it kind of a "special edition"?[/QUOTE]



I think the 'original' has more presence when worn on it's own.


----------



## uhpharm01

I don't own a love bracelet. But I think
The original love is the better value.


----------



## eggpudding

Gorgeous pics - thanks so much for sharing your different stacks!  When I saw sneak pics of the thin love on its own/stacked with other thin loves on this forum I was seriously underwhelmed, but your pic of it stacked with YG & RG may sway me.  Thinking this could be a nice addition to wear inbetween my YG cuff and YG 4 diamond......


----------



## Canturi lover

The new love bangle is now on the website and it looks like size 15 is readily available......[emoji4]


----------



## Shelly319

Wendela said:


> Ok Thank you for the info!
> 
> Do you guys think it is worth it or is it "better" to stick to the original size?
> Is the thinner one here to stay or is it kind of a "special edition"?



If you want one to wear alone I recommend getting the cuff or bracelet. If you're planning to wear several together, it'd be cute to at least have two of the thin ones. But if you're going to spend that much it's better just to get one love or the juste un clou imo.


----------



## Janicecc

Please I need help! I am debating on getting either the love bracelet or the new thin bracelet ... but can't decide! This will be my first "love" Thanks !!


----------



## cartier_love

Janicecc said:


> Please I need help! I am debating on getting either the love bracelet or the new thin bracelet ... but can't decide! This will be my first "love" Thanks !!


I think the love looks best. I like the thin bracelet if you are stacking it. It's just too thin to wear alone IMHO.


----------



## Makenna

cartier_love said:


> I think the love looks best. I like the thin bracelet if you are stacking it. It's just too thin to wear alone IMHO.


+1, get the classic love if this is your first one.


----------



## luxebaglover

Janicecc said:


> Please I need help! I am debating on getting either the love bracelet or the new thin bracelet ... but can't decide! This will be my first "love" Thanks !!



Get the classic first! I just got it and planning on getting the thinner one later. Congrats! Good luck deciding!


----------



## Mali_

Janicecc said:


> Please I need help! I am debating on getting either the love bracelet or the new thin bracelet ... but can't decide! This will be my first "love" Thanks !!


Agree with everyone above...it's an icon...


----------



## Janicecc

Thank you!!! I think I have made up my mind


----------



## kge

omniavincitamor said:


> Since I saw pictures of the new thin love bracelet, I've been dying to get my hands on one however, they are not released in Canada yet. My sweet DH got Cartier to bring one in for me (pre-release) for Christmas!
> I'm completely in love with my new bracelet, it's so pretty, and I love the various combinations that can be created when stacked Here are some pics of my new thin bracelet, and pictures of it stacked with my plain classics (yg & rg), wg rainbow & XL love cuff.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=10
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=9
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=8
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=7
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=6
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=5
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=4
> http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/o...[user]=135362857&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=3


----------



## kge

All of your LOVE bracelets are gorgeous. I love the new thinner bracelet...I have 2 cuffs so I am hoping that the thin one will work with cuffs!


----------



## omniavincitamor

chicfashluvr said:


> How sweet!! It's amazing, I've always seen it online but never asked about it knowing it wasn't a current offering... I'll definitely ask as well and see if it's an option! Enjoy them all


Thank you chicfashluvr


----------



## omniavincitamor

Polaris32 said:


> Is the new thin love bracelet width size is half of the regular one? And is it using hinge mechanism for the opening/closing?
> Thanks for sharing...


It's about 4mm wide (2/3rd a regular love). Yes, it has a hinge


----------



## omniavincitamor

Perplexed said:


> It looks so lovely! Congrats! Your post made me even more sure I want to add a thin bracelet to my stack. Your DH Is so sweet. Wear them in good health


Thank you very much Perplexed


----------



## omniavincitamor

V75V said:


> WHOA!  Wait a minute... did you say that one can still special order the wide love cuff? OMG... I would love that one, missed out on it years ago also!  Please DO share as much information as you can.  You are very lucky to have such a generous and "love-ing" DH!!!


Thank you V75V. He was able to special order it at the time


----------



## omniavincitamor

Wendela said:


> Love Your stack!!
> 
> Do you know how much the Thinner Love retails for?


Than you Wendela. I'm not sure, but I think the prices are up on the website


----------



## omniavincitamor

kge said:


> All of your LOVE bracelets are gorgeous. I love the new thinner bracelet...I have 2 cuffs so I am hoping that the thin one will work with cuffs!


Thank you kge. I think it would look beautiful with your cuffs


----------



## omniavincitamor

eggpudding said:


> Gorgeous pics - thanks so much for sharing your different stacks!  When I saw sneak pics of the thin love on its own/stacked with other thin loves on this forum I was seriously underwhelmed, but your pic of it stacked with YG & RG may sway me.  Thinking this could be a nice addition to wear inbetween my YG cuff and YG 4 diamond......


Thank you eggpudding. I think the thin love would be a nice addition to your cuffs


----------



## diane m

Hi Everyone,
I own a JUC in a size 16 and a cuff in a 17.  The JUC has room to move around and the cuff can slip up my arm a little bit.  I tried the 16 in the cuff and the opening was just too small to put on comfortably.  I am thinking of getting the thin love and want to stack it with my JUC.  Should I get the thin love in the 16 or 17?  If anyone happens to wear these sizes and have a pic, I would  love to see one.  Thanks in advance.
Diane


----------



## KSweet101

Hi Diane! I just bought the 17cm thin love last Saturday and it arrived Wednesday.  It's my first and only Cartier piece  so I don't know how the fit compares to the other ones that you have but my wrist is 15cm at the point just behind my wrist bone! 

Here's some pics.


----------



## diane m

Thank you and congratulations.  It looks beautiful on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## KSweet101

Thank you  Hope it helps you come to a decision and be sure to share some pics when you get your new treasure!


----------



## kaicheng

The sales in Sydney store told me today if you are 15, then 16/17 are all ok, but 16 is more fit, wile 17 is more comfortable.
My wrist is 17, and 18 is pretty fit for me. (ps, I am male)


----------



## diane m

Thank you : )


----------



## purses&perfumes

hello everyone! I'm contemplating my first LOVE bracelet purchase.....and I have a question about the screw lock system on the newer thin bracelets.......are they easier to put on and take off? Do the screws come completely  out? I'd love a pic of the screws out if possible.  
I'll be purchasing online....my wrist is exactly 16.5 cm so I am leaning toward size 18.  I will be stacking it with my Omega watch. 
All opinions/comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## KSweet101

Hi there!

The screw does not come out and there is only one side that has a screw that locks. The other side has a hinge for the purpose of being able to put it on/off easier and by yourself. It doesn't screw shut the same way the classic love bracelet does, it's just a 90 degree turn that locks it into place. It feels very secure!  I received my yellow gold thin love bracelet in the mail not long ago and I am so in love with it.


----------



## purses&perfumes

Thanks! This is the exact info I needed!!


----------



## diane m

I ordered the 17 and it came on Monday.  Although the fit was okay, I did not like the feel of the bracelet.  It felt scratchy on the sides when it moved around my wrist.  I currently wear a stack of a love cuff and a juste un clou.  These bracelets feel wonderful and have felt wonderful from the first day.  There is just something about the thin love that doesn't work for me.  Back to the drawing board!


----------



## supersleec

Hi everyone!!
I've been wanting the cartier love bracelet for years, but I could never justify spending that much on a jewellery item. Now that they came out with a new thin one, I'm very interested and will probably purchase by the end of this year (fingers crossed I can save up enough!!). I've been debating whether to get rose gold or white gold, and that's where I need your expertise! In the very beginning, I always wanted the white gold because all my jewellery is silver, and I didn't like mixing metals too much so white gold would match the best (I don't plan on taking it off, ever). Then, about a year ago, I bought the love ring in rose gold. I wear the ring on my right hand with my watch (silver), and nothing else. I've tried on the rose gold bracelet on my left hand alone and I love the look of it, but now I'm wondering if it's weird to have a rose gold accent on the left hand with all my silver jewellery and a rose gold ring on my right hand?? I haven't tried the white gold bracelet yet but I'm sure it would look fine since I wear all silver jewellery anyway. Would it be best to stick with white gold bracelet to match everything? Also, how does the white gold age? I usually see more rose/yellow gold bracelets on this thread and was just wondering if there's a reason behind white gold being less popular..

So sorry for the long post!! Thank you so much in advance, I really appreciate it!


----------



## KSweet101

Hi there! As for the mixing of metals, I don't think that's a problem. I wear a thin yellow gold Cartier love bracelet on my left wrist, I have rose gold earrings and silver earrings, and vary with silver Tiffany heart charm necklace and silver Tiffany ring on my right hand lol. I'm all over the map! So I don't think it would look weird at all especially because the rose gold ring would match beautifully, but it's up to what look you like 

As for the white gold, I think many people (myself included) don't like how it becomes more gray/less shiny with age. Especially with the classic width, I think they end up looking pretty masculine and like stainless steel with the screws and gray metal. I think it also has to do with how iconic a yellow gold Cartier love bracelet is. I know that was the only option for me even though I wear a lot of silver jewelry


----------



## cartier_love

supersleec said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I've been wanting the cartier love bracelet for years, but I could never justify spending that much on a jewellery item. Now that they came out with a new thin one, I'm very interested and will probably purchase by the end of this year (fingers crossed I can save up enough!!). I've been debating whether to get rose gold or white gold, and that's where I need your expertise! In the very beginning, I always wanted the white gold because all my jewellery is silver, and I didn't like mixing metals too much so white gold would match the best (I don't plan on taking it off, ever). Then, about a year ago, I bought the love ring in rose gold. I wear the ring on my right hand with my watch (silver), and nothing else. I've tried on the rose gold bracelet on my left hand alone and I love the look of it, but now I'm wondering if it's weird to have a rose gold accent on the left hand with all my silver jewellery and a rose gold ring on my right hand?? I haven't tried the white gold bracelet yet but I'm sure it would look fine since I wear all silver jewellery anyway. Would it be best to stick with white gold bracelet to match everything? Also, how does the white gold age? I usually see more rose/yellow gold bracelets on this thread and was just wondering if there's a reason behind white gold being less popular..
> 
> So sorry for the long post!! Thank you so much in advance, I really appreciate it!



You can get a thin love rhodium plated if you don't like the patina of WG (I hate the patina/grey color). A regular love is $200 to get it plated.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Go for WG if you want a more edgy look and RG if you like the sweet feminine look. YG is classic. Don't worry about mixing metals. It can all pull together. I think you should get RG because it looks so beautiful as a single love and will match with white metals easily while still standing out.


----------



## Phoenix123

I don't like the plain WG either - it's just too grey.  I much prefer the shiny rhodium-plated WG of the diamond Loves.  I also love the plain YG and RG; and as others have said, RG is soft and feminine and YG is so iconic.

No worries about mixing metals.  I used to worry abt that too, but soon got over it.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Mixing metals isn't a problem at all  But you should try on both RG and WG - whichever one that "sings" to you will be the one to get!


----------



## supersleec

Thank you all for your replies! I tried on both today and still can't really decide.. please let me know what you think! (Unfortunately the lighting was dark in the store so they're not great pictures .. the brighter one is rose gold!)

The white gold was a lot darker than my silver jewellery.. I didn't expect that at all lol.. I'm assuming it just gets darker with time?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

They both look great on you!! But the white gold seems to suit you more deff go with that one !!


----------



## luvmy3girls

Rose gold for sure


----------



## L etoile

Another vote for rose gold!


----------



## kewave

supersleec said:


> Thank you all for your replies! I tried on both today and still can't really decide.. please let me know what you think! (Unfortunately the lighting was dark in the store so they're not great pictures .. the brighter one is rose gold!)
> 
> The white gold was a lot darker than my silver jewellery.. I didn't expect that at all lol.. I'm assuming it just gets darker with time?


You are going to get even more confused by asking because everyone has different preference.


----------



## KSweet101

kewave said:


> You are going to get even more confused by asking because everyone has different preference.




Yes! It is COMPLETELY your decision! I think both look gorgeous on you and you have to go with the one that calls to you and not base your decision on people from the internet that don't really know you and what you want  you cannot go wrong with either choice, that's why they have all of those options for you! People like different things!


----------



## Storm Spirit

supersleec said:


> Thank you all for your replies! I tried on both today and still can't really decide.. please let me know what you think! (Unfortunately the lighting was dark in the store so they're not great pictures .. the brighter one is rose gold!)
> 
> The white gold was a lot darker than my silver jewellery.. I didn't expect that at all lol.. I'm assuming it just gets darker with time?



I like rose gold, but I'm very biased because that's my favourite gold colour 

As for white gold being darker than silver, Cartier's non diamond white gold Loves are not rhodium plated, and unplated white gold is darker/warmer than that with rhodium plating, and darker than sterling silver. Here's a comparison pic I found of different metal colours:






On the plus side, you won't have to worry about the rhodium plating wearing off (it will over time), making the bracelet look uneven.


----------



## supersleec

kewave said:


> You are going to get even more confused by asking because everyone has different preference.





KSweet101 said:


> Yes! It is COMPLETELY your decision! I think both look gorgeous on you and you have to go with the one that calls to you and not base your decision on people from the internet that don't really know you and what you want  you cannot go wrong with either choice, that's why they have all of those options for you! People like different things!



I know everyone has different tastes but I really couldn't decide which one so I thought I'd ask for some help  it would have been an easy decision if the white gold wasn't so unexpectedly dark compared to my silver jewellery! I think I have to go back and take some more better pictures lol.. thank you ladies for your input!


----------



## supersleec

Storm Spirit said:


> I like rose gold, but I'm very biased because that's my favourite gold colour
> 
> As for white gold being darker than silver, Cartier's non diamond white gold Loves are not rhodium plated, and unplated white gold is darker/warmer than that with rhodium plating, and darker than sterling silver. Here's a comparison pic I found of different metal colours:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the plus side, you won't have to worry about the rhodium plating wearing off (it will over time), making the bracelet look uneven.



Wow this was extremely helpful to compare the metals!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Thatgirl00

I think the rose gold looks beautiful on you. 

I only wear silver colored jewelry and originally got a white gold Love. I've since added the other two colors and the white gold one is actually my least favorite now.


----------



## supersleec

Thatgirl00 said:


> I think the rose gold looks beautiful on you.
> 
> I only wear silver colored jewelry and originally got a white gold Love. I've since added the other two colors and the white gold one is actually my least favorite now.



Thanks for your opinion! May I ask why the white gold is your least favourite now? Is it because it ages differently?


----------



## Thatgirl00

supersleec said:


> Thanks for your opinion! May I ask why the white gold is your least favourite now? Is it because it ages differently?


The "screw" indents have aged in a way that make them look dark grey when light isn't shining directly into the grooves. Before I use to think that I'd add another WG to my stack, but now I think I'd add another RG if I added anymore. The WG looks more industrial and slightly less feminine.


----------



## Morrison7552

supersleec said:


> Thank you all for your replies! I tried on both today and still can't really decide.. please let me know what you think! (Unfortunately the lighting was dark in the store so they're not great pictures .. the brighter one is rose gold!)
> 
> The white gold was a lot darker than my silver jewellery.. I didn't expect that at all lol.. I'm assuming it just gets darker with time?



I like the pink gold one on you personally. If you go back you should try on the yellow gold one too, because why not? [emoji3]
I made the mistake of not trying on all 3. I went with pg gold and I love it. A year later I got the yellow and love it even more!  white gold was too dark for my taste.


----------



## CocoCartier

supersleec said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I've been wanting the cartier love bracelet for years, but I could never justify spending that much on a jewellery item. Now that they came out with a new thin one, I'm very interested and will probably purchase by the end of this year (fingers crossed I can save up enough!!). I've been debating whether to get rose gold or white gold, and that's where I need your expertise! In the very beginning, I always wanted the white gold because all my jewellery is silver, and I didn't like mixing metals too much so white gold would match the best (I don't plan on taking it off, ever). Then, about a year ago, I bought the love ring in rose gold. I wear the ring on my right hand with my watch (silver), and nothing else. I've tried on the rose gold bracelet on my left hand alone and I love the look of it, but now I'm wondering if it's weird to have a rose gold accent on the left hand with all my silver jewellery and a rose gold ring on my right hand?? I haven't tried the white gold bracelet yet but I'm sure it would look fine since I wear all silver jewellery anyway. Would it be best to stick with white gold bracelet to match everything? Also, how does the white gold age? I usually see more rose/yellow gold bracelets on this thread and was just wondering if there's a reason behind white gold being less popular..
> 
> So sorry for the long post!! Thank you so much in advance, I really appreciate it!


Hi it's my first post....I think the RG looks beautiful on you. Try the YG on also for the heck of it....it might just surprise you and I also agree with all the others that the WG will eventually just look like a stainless steel eventually. I also purchased the small model Love in YG in February I have never taken it off it's super comfy and looks great with my VCA sweet Alhambra and Cartier DLCD bracelet and my Juste Un Clou ring . In the end get what SPEAKS to you the most because it has to make you smile...Good Luck can't wait to see what you finally decide on


----------



## Parisluxury

I think the pink gold looks nicer


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Love the rose gold on you!


----------



## supersleec

Okay so I took all your advice and went back to try the yellow gold as well.. unfortunately they didn't have the thin white gold in display so I couldn't try all 3. I think I'm leaning toward rose/yellow now anyway..


----------



## AmorNChanel

If the only or major reason you are considering the white gold is to match your SS jewelry then I suggest taking that out of your equation. Choose white gold only because you love it more than pink or gold. 

Personally, I don't prefer white gold as it's more industrial and not my personal style. Pick the color you love the best on you. Mixing and matching lets you wear what you love. Good luck. It's beautiful on your wrist.


----------



## supersleec

AmorNChanel said:


> If the only or major reason you are considering the white gold is to match your SS jewelry then I suggest taking that out of your equation. Choose white gold only because you love it more than pink or gold.
> 
> Personally, I don't prefer white gold as it's more industrial and not my personal style. Pick the color you love the best on you. Mixing and matching lets you wear what you love. Good luck. It's beautiful on your wrist.



Thank you for this message. You hit the nail on the head - matching was the only reason I considered white gold!


----------



## Violet Bleu

supersleec said:


> Thank you for this message. You hit the nail on the head - matching was the only reason I considered white gold!


Take WG out of the running because it will not match your silver. It will look very grey in comparison. My platinum looks grey compared to silver and WG looks even more grey than my platinum jewelry. I would pick RG because it will stand out but still complement your silver.


----------



## munkeebag81

I like the RG and I think it goes very nicely against your skin tone.   If it helps,  all my jewelry are WG and I was having a hard time between the YG and the RG and I'm glad I got the RG.   It is just such a pretty color!


----------



## AmorNChanel

supersleec said:


> Thank you for this message. You hit the nail on the head - matching was the only reason I considered white gold!



You are welcome. Look forward to seeing what you choose.


----------



## xoxo_av

We're on the same boat. I initially wanted the white gold because I wear a lot of white gold and silver jewelery but I was to thrilled about loosing the shine that everyone talks about. I have a YG love ring but my big mistake was not going for PG, which was my first choice. The reason I ended up with YG was because it's Cartier classic. After trying on both YG and PK thin love bracelets, I feel that PG is definitely more feminine and matched me skin tone better. 

Go with what you truly desire! You don't want to regret later lol. And my vote goes to PG for you!! It looks really good on you


----------



## Kmazz39

supersleec said:


> Okay so I took all your advice and went back to try the yellow gold as well.. unfortunately they didn't have the thin white gold in display so I couldn't try all 3. I think I'm leaning toward rose/yellow now anyway..


Love these two together! I have a yellow gold regular size bangle and need to decide if I want the rose gold to stack. Like you my rings are white gold and my watch is two-tone white and yellow. I need to get over the matchy thing too!


----------



## supersleec

Ladies.. thank you so much for all your patience and help throughout my difficult decision making journey! I would like to introduce you to my one and only love, Rose 

This was supposed to be a reward for passing my certification exam in October, but I was afraid of price increases and my boyfriend was kind enough to sponsor some of this purchase! I will keep her in the box until I actually pass the exam and then put it on.. let's hope that's enough motivation for me to study


----------



## xoxo_av

supersleec said:


> Ladies.. thank you so much for all your patience and help throughout my difficult decision making journey! I would like to introduce you to my one and only love, Rose
> 
> This was supposed to be a reward for passing my certification exam in October, but I was afraid of price increases and my boyfriend was kind enough to sponsor some of this purchase! I will keep her in the box until I actually pass the exam and then put it on.. let's hope that's enough motivation for me to study



Beautiful!!!  congrats on your thin love!! I'll be getting one by the end of this year hopefully and early birthday/christmas gift. But until then, I'll lust over them on forums haha.


----------



## junime

supersleec said:


> This was supposed to be a reward for passing my certification exam in October, but I was afraid of price increases and my boyfriend was kind enough to sponsor some of this purchase! I will keep her in the box until I actually pass the exam and then put it on.. let's hope that's enough motivation for me to study



Just curious if you have taken your test yet?  Be sure and post a picture of you Love bracelet on


----------



## supersleec

Finally wrote my exam on Friday and took this baby out of her box! I was supposed to wait until I had my results (4-6 weeks!!) but I couldn’t help it lol. Here she is with my fresh manicure - I tried to match the glitter to the bracelet  thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

supersleec said:


> Finally wrote my exam on Friday and took this baby out of her box! I was supposed to wait until I had my results (4-6 weeks!!) but I couldn’t help it lol. Here she is with my fresh manicure - I tried to match the glitter to the bracelet  thanks for letting me share!!


Very beautiful! Congrats and wishing you the best luck on your exam!


----------



## Ubi_Stack

Hi! I have a YG love original size and am adding a thin but not sure what metal- YG or WG? Or maybe even RG?? Would love your thoughts! Or just forget the thin love and get the JUC???


----------



## miznina

I would go the thin in yellow just like the Cartier promo so very elegant


----------



## Ubi_Stack

miznina said:


> I would go the thin in yellow just like the Cartier promo so very elegant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920207
> View attachment 3920208



I agree! Was leaning that way as well. Thank you!


----------



## Tinamanzo

Ubi_Stack said:


> I agree! Was leaning that way as well. Thank you!



Just got this ... I was still going back and forth . .. even til now lol. But these promo pics really convinced me. Here's a pic of the 2 together minus the model arm and professional  lighting ..


----------



## luvmy3girls

miznina said:


> I would go the thin in yellow just like the Cartier promo so very elegant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920207
> View attachment 3920208



Looks like the thin is RG and the classic is YG


----------



## babypanda

I had the same dilemna a few weeks ago. I have the classic in rose gold. When I tried the thin white with it it didn’t look right. The white somehow felt “poor” if you know what I mean. The cartier white in particular is very greyish. 
I ended up going for a thin rose and I love my stack. Haven’t taken them off since I got them. 
I think in the official cartier add, the model is wearing classic YG and thin RG. But from experience, the RG with time fades a bit and becomes very close to yellow. To the point that in the cartier boutique, the SA couldn’t believe that my 9 year old classic thin was RG. 
Wether you chose RG or YG you can’t go wrong. Think of what color jewelry you have predominantly and decide based on that. 
Congrats on your love


----------



## Shrinkkbo

I just added the thin YG to my stack and love it . And have kept it on since i got it . I think the thin is cute


----------



## ittybitty

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3920395
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just added the thin YG to my stack and love it . And have kept it on since i got it . I think the thin is cute



Looks great!! Congrats and wear in good health[emoji4]


----------



## anna22a

looks beautiful!


----------



## amberceline

I would go for YG! Looks great in the pictures


----------



## susanq

I am in the same boat! I have a regular size rose gold and am debating adding a thin love to my “leave on” jewlery! I’d love to see more pictures. I wore a JUC for a while every day and it became bothersome, but because I liked the style, so I ended up settling on the JUC ring for every day. I think it depends on you and your wrist. I found two loves were too wide for my wrist bc I have a small wrist and larger arm so they looked weird and the JUC bracelet was slightly too snug. I am a 16 love, so I sized down to a 15 JUC and it just never fit quite right. The 16 flopped around.


----------



## frankie444

I personally love the yellow & rose combo, but I don’t think you can go wrong by sticking to all one metal. I love how the thin YG & RG looks stacked! Does anyone stack a Tiffany’s link bracelet with your Cartier slim? Please post a pic if you do! I’m considering stacking the Tiffany’s oval link charm bracelet with my love.


----------



## MissChristine

I’m super close to purchasing a small LOVE tomorrow.
I went to see some today and I saw how easy it was to take off. The screw just has to be very easily turned horizontally and it can pop off.
I’m super worried that this could happen during every day activities and I could lose it.
I’m planning on wearing 24-7 even during vacations. So I’m worried about how secure this clasp is for a $4000 bracelet that I couldn’t afford to lose.


----------



## myfirstchanel

MissChristine said:


> I’m super close to purchasing a small LOVE tomorrow.
> I went to see some today and I saw how easy it was to take off. The screw just has to be very easily turned horizontally and it can pop off.
> I’m super worried that this could happen during every day activities and I could lose it.
> I’m planning on wearing 24-7 even during vacations. So I’m worried about how secure this clasp is for a $4000 bracelet that I couldn’t afford to lose.


Did you end up purchasing it? What did they tell you at the store? I’m thinking about a thin love too


----------



## rakhee81

Hey, not sure if you already made your decision but I have the small Love and I’ve had it almost 2 years with no problems. I take mine on and off for work but have worn it for everything else and have never felt like it wasn’t secure. Hope that helps [emoji4]


----------



## guccilover21

Yes I understand your concern. I notice that there’s a hinge and also the screw lock which can wear when opening and closing often. I am the same, need to take it off when working and wish to wear it after work but worried this will make it wear out and come off my wrist. This is my dream bracelet but I’m worried it doesn’t match my lifestyle. Good luck in deciding.


----------



## iriedame

It is very secure even more so than the regular and I have had mine almost a year.


----------



## lvjunkyxo

It’s very secure I wear mine 24/7 no problems at all I like it better than my regular love because I always have to check my regular one to make sure the screws are not loose. No worry’s with the thin one !


----------



## guccilover21

lvjunkyxo said:


> It’s very secure I wear mine 24/7 no problems at all I like it better than my regular love because I always have to check my regular one to make sure the screws are not loose. No worry’s with the thin one !



Thank you that’s good to know. Can I please ask why is it more secure and doesn’t it close with a screw also?


----------



## lvjunkyxo

guccilover21 said:


> Thank you that’s good to know. Can I please ask why is it more secure and doesn’t it close with a screw also?



The screws for the classic love bracelet over time get loose because that bracelet you have to keep screwing until it is tight like a regular screw. The thin love bracelet has one screw but it only twists to lock and unlock 90 degrees there is no screwing to make tighter and tighter. The thin love screw stays put in one spot and “locked” in. I hope this makes sense [emoji173]️


----------



## ILuvLouis

I hate to be negative, but unfortunately, mine fell off last month and I lost it!!! I cried for days!! It was my 50th birthday present from my husband!


----------



## guccilover21

ILuvLouis said:


> I hate to be negative, but unfortunately, mine fell off last month and I lost it!!! I cried for days!! It was my 50th birthday present from my husband!



Oh no that’s so sad! This is exactly my worry. Did you have insurance? I’m sorry that’s happened to you.


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't own a regular LOVE, I have the thin pave one. The 90 degrees security design for me works well. I've never had any problems with mine. I usually wear mine 24/7 for a week, then change into something else, then back to thin LOVE again, so on and so forth.


----------



## Cartier Forever

I have the plain thin love and I wear it 24/7 for almost a year, no issue at all. But my friend's 10 diamonds thin love fell off recently. Fortunately, she discovered it at once.


----------



## oceanz22

Do your bracelet have a gap when it’s closed (the part where u screw it)? If I push the bracelet in where the arrows are at, there will be a click sound. Do you have the issue ? Many thanks!


----------



## forestrays

My bracelet has a click sound when I push it and a bit of a gap as well. I was a bit worried at first but I've never had an issue with the screw for the 3 months I've had mine (fingers crossed it stays that way).


----------



## scheurin

No this is not normal. You are in danger of losing it. Check in with your boutique. They may glue it, change the screw system and - if said before does not help - exchange for a new one.


----------



## oceanz22

Thank you! Just to be safe, I will bring it to the store and check it out.


----------



## NY2LA

Mine does not have that big of a gap, I would look into it. Definitely don’t want them glueing it, that’s for the classic bangle. Thin love should be able to be taken on and off, so no glue for this one.


----------



## scheurin

To be more precise it is no glue but a thin layer of *whatever* chemical that increases tension. Therefore it still can be opened like before.


----------



## CocoHunny

I have a small 6 diamond YG on my stack and there is no gap where it closes.  But all my LOVES have loctite.


----------



## rileygirl

I have the thin love with 6 diamonds, there seems to be a very minuscule gap but there is no clicking sound.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

^ same as rileygirl. Very tiny gap and no clicking sound. Def get it checked out.


----------



## oceanz22

Thank you all. I brought it back to the boutique and they have taken in for further checking


----------



## Grande Latte

Good. Let us know how that goes.


----------



## oceanz22

Grande Latte said:


> Good. Let us know how that goes.



They brought in to fix/tighten the screw system. now I can’t really see a gap and definitely no clicking sound.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## twinzluvagrl

oceanz22 said:


> They brought in to fix/tighten the screw system. now I can’t really see a gap and definitely no clicking sound.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I'm glad things worked out for you!


----------



## sleepyD

Hi ladies,
I just purchased my thin love today, and I literally worn it the minute I got home!
As I was admiring it, I noticed that there’s quite a big gap in the hinge ...I didn’t notice this when I was inspecting it in the store....is this normal???


----------



## springtoaction

check this thread. someone recently had the same question a gap on the closure of their thin love. my thin love does not have this gap on either side. 






						Question for thin love owners
					

Do your bracelet have a gap when it’s closed (the part where u screw it)? If I push the bracelet in where the arrows are at, there will be a click sound. Do you have the issue ? Many thanks!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Chaton

From your picture, that is not the side where you use the screwdriver.  There is a slight gap on that side, which is normal.  Whereas, there shouldn’t be a gap on the side where you use the screwdriver.


----------



## scheurin

Check here. Looks normal that there is a gap.


----------



## springtoaction

scheurin said:


> Check here. Looks normal that there is a gap.
> 
> View attachment 4813991


did this gap happen over time or were they like that new? i checked my thin love and it’s tight on both sides


----------



## scheurin

Mine are new. Depends which angle you look at. On my pic they seem to be huge; from a different view they are hardly to be seen.

Be aware we are talking about the hinge side of the small Love.


----------



## scheurin

One more comment I just checked if I hear or feel some clicking on my small ones and ... yes. I believe it's because of the locking mechanism which is different than on the regular ones.


----------



## Chaton

scheurin said:


> One more comment I just checked if I hear or feel some clicking on my small ones and ... yes. I believe it's because of the locking mechanism which is different than on the regular ones.



I agree. This discussion has been mentioned on some other threads previously also.

The small Love does have a small clicking sound because there’s a little “give room” as I like to call it for the hinge mechanism to work.  

I notice it if I push/pull the bracelet apart a little (depending on its current position, creating the small clicking sound), and I think it does have to do with the hinge design of the bracelet as the classic is not like that, being flush and tight on both sides of the screws.


----------



## sleepyD

springtoaction said:


> did this gap happen over time or were they like that new? i checked my thin love and it’s tight on both sides


Good question, I would like to know too. I bought this yesterday and honestly didn’t see any gap in the store (but now I’m doubting myself, in my excitement, wondering if I checked it carefully enough! ) . I wore the bracelet for most of the day and noticed the gap in the evening.


----------



## sleepyD

Chaton said:


> From your picture, that is not the side where you use the screwdriver.  There is a slight gap on that side, which is normal.  Whereas, there shouldn’t be a gap on the side where you use the screwdriver.


 That’s right, the gap is on the hinge side. The screw side there is no gap and it’s tight. I do hear a clicking sound when I gently squeeze the bracelet together tho.


----------



## sleepyD

BTW thanks ladies for helping a Cartier Newbie out I love this forum!!!


----------



## oceanz22

sleepyD said:


> That’s right, the gap is on the hinge side. The screw side there is no gap and it’s tight. I do hear a clicking sound when I gently squeeze the bracelet together tho.


The gap at the Hinge side is normal . Is the bracelet locked when the click sound happened?


----------



## sleepyD

oceanz22 said:


> The gap at the Hinge side is normal . Is the bracelet locked when the click sound happened?



yes, that’s right, the bracelet is locked and if I gently squeeze it, the clicking sound happens .


----------



## oceanz22

sleepyD said:


> yes, that’s right, the bracelet is locked and if I gently squeeze it, the clicking sound happens .


I had the same problem and went to Cartier to have it fixed . I would suggest you checking with your SA too..


----------



## sleepyD

oceanz22 said:


> I had the same problem and went to Cartier to have it fixed . I would suggest you checking with your SA too..


 Ok will do! Thanks!


----------



## Zazacoco

supersleec said:


> Finally wrote my exam on Friday and took this baby out of her box! I was supposed to wait until I had my results (4-6 weeks!!) but I couldn’t help it lol. Here she is with my fresh manicure - I tried to match the glitter to the bracelet  thanks for letting me share!!


Hii out of curiosity what size bracelet did you get?


----------

